# Forbidden Planet C-57D



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Just finished the upper deck on my 1:72 scale Cruiser. Did not follow Polar Light kit design but used plans I found online.

Anyone else interested in this model?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Me! A thousand pictures, please.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*yeah....pics please*


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

GVJOHN said:


> Just finished the upper deck on my 1:72 scale Cruiser. Did not follow Polar Light kit design but used plans I found online.
> 
> Anyone else interested in this model?



What is the difference between the Polar Lights design and the on-line design?


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

RMC said:


> *yeah....pics please*



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/541161-c-57d-photos-come.html


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

phrankenstign said:


> What is the difference between the Polar Lights design and the on-line design?


The Polar Lights model is pretty one dimensional and not very accurate. The model I'm building has at lest 4 times the real estate and seems to be a good representation of what the rest of the ship would be like. Mine is based of these plans.
Forbidden Planet Cruiser C 57D Spaceship Information Booklet by Norton GRP 1983 | eBay


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

GVJOHN said:


> The Polar Lights model is pretty one dimensional and not very accurate. The model I'm building has at lest 4 times the real estate and seems to be a good representation of what the rest of the ship would be like. Mine is based of these plans.
> Forbidden Planet Cruiser C 57D Spaceship Information Booklet by Norton GRP 1983 | eBay


Fan produced blueprints from the golden age of SF fandom. 

The long shadow of Franz Joseph is shown in the layout and graphic design. 

From the looks of the example pics the designer seems to have covered the bases but made the same mistake FJ and so many others make in their blueprinting- forgetting to leave room for all the pipes, wires, ducts and other machinery and mechanisms needed to actually operate the thing.


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Steve H said:


> Fan produced blueprints from the golden age of SF fandom.
> 
> The long shadow of Franz Joseph is shown in the layout and graphic design.
> 
> From the looks of the example pics the designer seems to have covered the bases but made the same mistake FJ and so many others make in their blueprinting- forgetting to leave room for all the pipes, wires, ducts and other machinery and mechanisms needed to actually operate the thing.


Actually,I believe FJ did provide the open areas for the pipes, wires, ducts, etc. The open spaces in the print below would provide a huge space for this equipment.

In my case, I am only representing the interior in a somewhat accurate form to his plan. I have deploying ramps, main deploying support leg and various batteries and electronics to run said deployments, etc. My intent was to follow the interior plan, not the C-57D ship as a whole.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

GVJOHN said:


> Actually,I believe FJ did provide the open areas for the pipes, wires, ducts, etc. The open spaces in the print below would provide a huge space for this equipment.
> 
> In my case, I am only representing the interior in a somewhat accurate form to his plan. I have deploying ramps, main deploying support leg and various batteries and electronics to run said deployments, etc. My intent was to follow the interior plan, not the C-57D ship as a whole.


Very good. I'm usually referring to the specifics, like is there enough thickness to the walls for a sliding door to operate, including the mechinisms, air and fluids and wiring between compartments, are the walls the proper thickness for airtight and structure, blah blah blah. Usually you need thicker floors and ceilings which disrupts fitting sets into specific model space. Again, blah blah. 

One thing, something that was always a speculation, I can barely make out 4 areas on the top and bottom of the saucer, are those meant to be 'blaster' mounts? I always thought they would be designed akin to the sliding covers on the B-36, retracted turrets (or emitters like the ones dismounted for perimeter defense in the movie) that would open covers and slide up to use.

I've neglected to say you've got an awesome build going on, some impressive and beautiful scratch building. Terrific work!


----------



## GVJOHN (Sep 17, 2016)

Steve H said:


> Very good. I'm usually referring to the specifics, like is there enough thickness to the walls for a sliding door to operate, including the mechinisms, air and fluids and wiring between compartments, are the walls the proper thickness for airtight and structure, blah blah blah. Usually you need thicker floors and ceilings which disrupts fitting sets into specific model space. Again, blah blah.
> 
> One thing, something that was always a speculation, I can barely make out 4 areas on the top and bottom of the saucer, are those meant to be 'blaster' mounts? I always thought they would be designed akin to the sliding covers on the B-36, retracted turrets (or emitters like the ones dismounted for perimeter defense in the movie) that would open covers and slide up to use.
> 
> I've neglected to say you've got an awesome build going on, some impressive and beautiful scratch building. Terrific work!


Thank you!

I think this is the area you are wondering about. There are 8 blasters on the ship, 2 at each 90 degrees, 1 on bottom and 1 on top. I believe they are meant to rotate into position, with their normal position stowed inside. But as you mentioned, hardly room enough for a stout pivoting mechanism.


----------

